# arrow weight question



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

I use the Beman MFX Real Tree arrows with 100 gr field tips for a total arrow eight of 405 grains. I shoot G5 100 gr broadheads. I must have 20+ arrows and would like to make them a bit heavier plus have a higher FOC %. I tried heavier broadheads but they were not only heavier but larger and just did not fly well.

Is there anything on the market that could be installed inside the arrow from the nock end to make the tip heavier? See my set up below. 
__________________
nybuckboy

2008 Mathews Drenalin
Truball Release
Tru Glo pendulum sight
QAD Ultra Rest
Timberline No-Peep
G5 Montec broadheads
Beman MFX Real Tree arrows

"A man convinced against his will, is of the same opinion still."


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They have inserts for arrows at Three Rivers Archery. I am not sure if they have the correct diameter for your arrows.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

if your arrows use the hidden inserts try installing 2 of them. i've did it and it works great


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Can I use my existing arrows?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Any of the better archery suppliers carries weight modules and inserts.

You have to be certain their the correct size for the inside diameter of the shaft and that their installed true to the shaft. If not, you wont believe the weird arrow flight you'll get if with the incorrect size.

Most will have to be installed from the insert end. Inserts can be removed with no damage to the shaft with a modest application of heat.


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

Most will have to be installed from the insert end. Inserts can be removed with no damage to the shaft with a modest application of heat.

Thats the answer I was looking for!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

On shafts with light GPI like Terminator Lite Hunters, I use 50 grain brass inserts by 3 Rivers Archery, to add weight and FOC...


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I believe either Carbon Express or Beeman make what are call "arrow weight tubes"?. They are inserted at the nock end of an arrow and provide I think another 3 grains per inch. We used to sell them at our local area sporting goods store about three or four years ago. They do not however offer any more forward of center weight distribution as they are full-length inserts. The inside diameter of your shafts will depend on if they are available though. If your arrows are of the H.I.T. style, then there really isn't anything you can do. Even if they were standard inserts, you would have to trim your arrows past the insert to prevent damage to the arrow due to the fact that the glues used to set inserts into carbon arrows can't simply be heated out with out great risk of damaging the arrow...even if you did manage to get the insert out you will still probably have ruined the structural integrity of AT LEAST a few inches of the arrow! You didn't say what you were going after with your current arrows or how long they are. If your hunting whitetails or hogs or big blackbear or even elk, you should have enough grains per inch to kill just about anything that walks the continent except for a great bear...maybe even one of those!! If your arrows are 30 inches long, you are still at 13.5 grains/inch which should be MORE than enough to keep the bow quiet and efficient, and take just about any game animal you settle a sight pin on, especially with the G5 Montech...as long as its sharp! Hope I could help. :thumb:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

just remember the more wgt you add up front will weaken the spine of your arrow. if you want to have a higher % of FOC you might have to either shorten your existing arrows or jump up to the next spine arrow.


----------

